# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Easter Bunny!

## Bedford

Just one of the "Contact Us" emails that arrive.  :Smilie:   Dear Site admin
            I want to inform you. when I try to  register with your forum            . I have get error .I am a  spammer.but I want to inform you            I am a real person form  India . and post only relative query            . SO please remove my  mail id from your spammer list. I want            to join your forums. 
            Thank You
            James  
Sorry James, with 12 hits on the Blacklist, and 7 on the Stop Forum Spam register,  you're outta luck!  :Biggrin:

----------


## plum

No chance of having a bit fun with James, eh Bedford...   :Smilie:

----------


## Bedford

> No chance of having a bit fun with James, eh Bedford...

  Nah, all in a days work, except most of them go quietly. :Smilie:

----------


## stevoh741

Can you post his email so we can all spam him?

----------


## commodorenut

I've got just the person to send him to - he emailed me 5 minutes ago, promising I could earn $5000 a week working 2 hours a day from home.  
Sounds like it's more lucrative than the spamming job he's got now.  I'm sure he'd jump at the opportunity......

----------


## watson

> Can you post his email so we can all spam him?

  Play away :  smithjames758@gmail.com

----------


## stevoh741

I've got some gold spam for mr smith  :Biggrin:

----------

